# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  [متجدد] ~ فتاوى نسائيه أجاب عليها سماحة الشيخ أحمد الخليلي~

## بنت شمال الباطنه

الفتاوي اللي سأدرجها ستكون جميعها من أجابات الشيخ أحمد الخليلي حفظه الله


(1)


السؤال:

ما حكم ظهور قدم المرأة في أي وقت وخاصة في الصلاة؟

الجواب:
المرأة مأمورة بستر قدميها، والدليل على ذلك أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن لها أن ترخي شبراً من ثوبها، 
فقالت له أم سلمة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ إذاً ينكشف قدمها، فإذن لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن ترخي ذراعا، 
وما ذلك إلا لأجل تجنب انكشاف قدميها.

- - - Updated - - -

2)

السؤال:
ما رأي سماحتكم في لبس الملابس ذات الموديلات المختلفة مع لبس العباءة معها ، 
عند الذهاب إلى الحفلات أو مع الصديقات مع ارتداء النقاب عند وجود الرجال ؟

الجواب:
إن كانت الملابس ساترة ولم يكن بها تشبه بالمتبرجات أو الفاسقات
فلا حرج في ذلك وحكمها حكم الزينة المحللة والله أعلم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## بنت شمال الباطنه

3)


لسؤال :
هل يشترط أن يكون قضاء أيام شهر رمضان متتالياً؟

الجواب:
يشترط التتابع في قضاء رمضان على القول الصحيح ، وإن كانت المسألة فيها قولان،
بدلائل روايات متعددة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،وإنما يستثنى من ذلك 
إذا كان هنالك عذر كمرض أو سفر أو نحو ذلك.

- - - Updated - - -

4)

السؤال:
ما حكم المرأة التي تظهر جزءً من رأسها أمام الأجانب وما حكم صلاتها بهذه الهيئة ؟

الجواب:
عصت بذلك ربها ، وإن صلت كذلك فلا صلاة لها ، والله أعلم .

- - - Updated - - -

5)


السؤال : 

البعض يقلن بأنهن يرققن حواجبهن للأزواج ، فهل يجوز ذلك ؟ 

الجواب : 
لا يتزين للزوج بما حرم الله ، إنما يتزين له بما أباحه الله .

----------


## بنت شمال الباطنه

(6)


السؤال:
ما حكم الرجل الذي يخرج مع أهلة إلى الأسواق وهن يرتدين 
ملابس ضيقة مع إبراز الشعر والعباءة الشفافة ووضع مساحيق التجميل ؟ 
المصدر: المرأة تسأل والمفتي يجيب ج1 ص109

الجواب:
هذا من الدياثة المحرمة هذا لا يصدرإلا من سلب من الغيرة وصار ميت 
الضمير متبلد الإحساس وعلى أي حال إقرارة ذلك إنما هو إقرار للمنكر وهذه هي الدياثة 
عينها وفي الحديث " لا يدخل الجنة ديوث .

- - - Updated - - -

7)

السؤال:
المرأة إذا علمت أن هذا الزواج يطلبها لمالها هل تؤثم هي أيضاً إذا رفضته 
ولا تقع في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم ( إذا أتاكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه ) 
، هي تقول رجل صالح ورجل طيب لكن نيته ؟..

الجواب:
أما أن كانت رأت منه بوادر الطمع فلها أن ترفضه لأجل بوادر طمعه ،
فإن الطمع يتنافى مع الصلاح والاستقامة والبر والتقوى ..

- - - Updated - - -

8)

السؤال:
هل يجوز للفتاة أن تقص شعرها من الأمام " القصة " 
ليس بغرض وضعها عند الخروج ولكن في البيت؟

الجواب:
في هذا تشبه بغير المسلمات وكفى به حجراً والله أعلم ....

- - - Updated - - -

9)

السؤال:
هل في وضع قليل من العطر عند الخروج شيء من الحرمة
وذلك لمنع رائحة الجسم من الظهور ؟

الجواب:
إن كانت رائحة الطيب لا تظهر فلا حرج والله أعلم ...

----------

